

Mark Bao Makes Every Second Count (WGBH/Radio Interview) - xsc
http://wwe.wgbh.org/includes/playerPop.cfm?section=1&featureid=25275

======
rexreed
Is it me or is he talking way too fast? Poor radio interviewer is trying hard
to understand what he's saying and keep up.

